# Captive Nut



## kvom (Feb 28, 2009)

I saw this on a few websites, including frets.com, and have wanted to make on for some time. I had a 1"-8 nut from somewhere and took a couple of hours this week:







It's a fun project and a good way to refresh the single-point threading technique.


----------



## ChooChooMike (Feb 28, 2009)

Nice ! I've been eye-balling the plans on Frets.com and got all the goodies I need to make this, just gotta make it !

Of course, I should find an existing nut (besides myself) and use that instead of making a junky-looking one.


----------



## steamboatmodel (Mar 1, 2009)

I could not find it on frets at first, did a google on captive nut and up it came, http://www.frets.com/HomeShopTech/Projects/CaptiveNut/captivenut.html
Regards,
Gerald


----------



## ChooChooMike (Mar 2, 2009)

Yuppers, that's the one !


----------



## Noitoen (Mar 6, 2009)

Here's an ancient one  http://books.google.com/books?id=IiEDAAAAMBAJ&printsec=frontcover&hl=pt-PT#PPA22,M1


----------



## ChooChooMike (Mar 6, 2009)

Oh neat !!

I like the ad just below it : *now ... a remarkable pocket-sized slide rule that is the equivalent of a standard rule 66" in scale length !*

My how times have changed !!

Mike


----------



## two dogs (Mar 6, 2009)

"now ... a remarkable pocket-sized slide rule that is the equivalent of a standard rule 66" in scale length !"

I guess that was a super computer back then! ;D


----------



## Noitoen (Mar 7, 2009)

two dogs  said:
			
		

> I guess that was a super computer back then! ;D



At least it works without batteries :big: :big: :big: Try to get a kid from school today to solve a math problem without a calculator or computer. :fan:


----------



## Bluechip (Mar 7, 2009)

Grrr! Cylindrical Slide rule ... Good idea in theory .. but
I had one of those things for a short while. PITA. While it took about .1 secs to move a slide, it took ages screwing the wretched thing in and out. A battery/motor would have been a good idea. 
Went back to my Aristo ...
Don't know where I slung the cylindrical one...
Mine was not quite like that one, all satin chrome. Same idea though.
Good thing when calculators came in, slide rules are OK if you use 'em all the time, 
I lose the knack after a month or so. ( nearer to a hour, actually )

Dave.


----------



## Lew Hartswick (Mar 7, 2009)

Hey! Don't knock those cylinder slide rules. I had one of exactly those for years 
and when the Picket & Eckel wasent accurate enough I used it. 
 Some "kids" just don't believe anything that dosent have batteries just won't work.

  ...lew...


----------



## Kermit (Mar 7, 2009)

People who were serious about calculations back in "the day" had the logarithim tables MEMORIZED. I don't think anybody alive these days has this information memorized. I have used slide rules with a logarithim table in front of me. Looking up the numbers and then moving the slide and reading off the number then looking it up in the table to find out what number it actually was, then doing it some more. 

Without such info memorized it is truly a Pain in the A to use one,
Kermit


----------



## mklotz (Mar 7, 2009)

After the Deluge, when Noah and his intrepid crew had touched down on
land and carefully set the animals free, they left them with the
command to go forth and multiply.

Everywhere you turned, you'd see a different pair of animals getting
it on. Camels were humping in the hills, aardvarks were making the
sign of the eightlegged aardvark, the monkeys were showing both
their backs... everywhere, critters were mating with joy and
abandon.

Except the adders.

Noah noticed this, and went to talk to the adders, and it was
explained that they just couldn't... well, they couldn't... Do what
adders do. Noah didn't really want the full details, but they just
couldn't.

He expressed his condolences, and made a note of it to pray for
guidance, but in the mean time he set him and his boys to gathering up
some of the smaller felled trees that were in the area, stripping them
of the branches, and building things. Soon, they had a fine
collection of somewhat soggy, but passable (for a first attempt,
anyway) logs for building things-- houses, tables, chairs, and so
forth.

When they built that first table, the adders looked at each other,
muttered an appreciative comment about how nice the table looked, but
Noah and his boys were already off building something else. By God,
they'd been on that bloody Ark for entirely too long, and they wanted
spacious, civilized quarters, and they wanted them NOW!

Later, Noah decided to go back and see how his adders were doing. He
found them on the table he had built, well, doing what adders do.

"Well, I see you found your solution! What happened!?"

And the adder turned to him and replied, "Noah, didn't you know? Even
adders can multiply on a log table."


----------



## Noitoen (Mar 7, 2009)

Rof} Rof} Rof}


----------



## Bluechip (Mar 7, 2009)

Lew Hartswick  said:
			
		

> Hey! Don't knock those cylinder slide rules. I had one of exactly those for years
> and when the Picket & Eckel wasent accurate enough I used it.
> Some "kids" just don't believe anything that dosent have batteries just won't work.
> 
> ...lew...



Lew ..

If this kid had known, half a century ago, that you were so fond of the things. He would willingly have sold you his for a modest sum ;D ;D

Dave


----------



## kustomkb (Mar 7, 2009)

Nice work. This has been on my to do list for a while, Thanks for the motivation!


----------

